# petit cours de sciences naturelles



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2007)

*Nous avons remarqué que :*

- quand l'escargot mange de la tomate, il fait caca rouge.

- quand l'escargot mange de la carotte, il fait caca orange.

- quand l'escargot mange de la salade, il fait caca vert.

Nous en concluons donc après observation que l'escargot fait caca de la même couleur que ce qu'il a mangé.


----------



## Steph0881 (1 Janvier 2008)

Encore heureux que tu aie posté dans le Bar  Le prochain cours vas parler de ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

vu ce que j'ai mangé hier soir; je crains le pire au niveau couleurs... Mais, bon, je ne suis pas un escargot.

Sinon, ça va comme vous voulez?


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2008)

Tomate
Carotte
Salade

Réponse : 3

Donc sondage mal ficelé.

Bonne an(us)née !


- Bonjour docteur
- Bonjour. Que vous arrive-t-il ?
- Quand je mange de la tomate et qu'ensuite je vais aux toilettes, alors je fais de la tomate !!!
- Bizarre !
- Et quand je mange de la carotte, je fais de la carotte !!!
- Tiens tiens !!!
- Pareil, quand je mange de la salade, je fais de la salade !!!
- Je vois... Voici mon ordonnance, à suivre scrupuleusement.
- Merci. Au revoir docteur.

Mais que dit cette ordonnance ? Hein ? Que dit-elle ???

Matin, midi et soir, mangez de la merde.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

10 ça parait plausible. 
Avec tout ce que ça suinte.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2008)

Celui qui a voté "25" est un envieux


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2008)

Anus Horibilis


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

Steph0881 a dit:


> Encore heureux que tu aie posté dans le Bar  Le prochain cours vas parler de ?


C'est étrange, mais je trouve ça mieux quand même que ton fil. Dur de dire pourquoi. Sûrement parce que je suis sûr que c'est du second degré ici.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Celui qui a voté "25" est un envieux


Non. C'est quelqu'un qui espère que 25 personnes différentes posteront dans ce fil avant fermeture.
Mais je pense qu'on peut aller beaucoup plus loin que ça. Les trous du cul, ici, ça manque pas.


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2008)

Et pendant ce temps là...
Mackie dissèque des escargots... 
Juste pour vérifier...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2008)

Faudrait ressortir l'urinoir de Gribouille des oubliettes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


>



Professeur, ce n'est pas indiqué sur le schéma, où se trouve le cerveau ?  
jpmiss me dit qu'il est juste à côté du pénis :rose:


----------



## Klakmuf (3 Janvier 2008)

Comme disait un celèbre humoriste Ouin-Ouin :

"Par un temps plus qu'accablant, j'ai été jusqu'à Carouge"

Merdalor ! :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Janvier 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> jpmiss me dit qu'il est juste à côté du pénis :rose:



*ÇA ne m'étonne pas*
chez l'homme, c'est le sexe qui est relié directement au cerveau.





:rateau:


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est étrange, mais je trouve ça mieux quand même que ton fil. Dur de dire pourquoi. Sûrement parce que je suis sûr que c'est du second degré ici.




Une telle certitude, considérant l'origine géographique du posteur, confère à un optimisme auquel tu ne nous a pas (plus) habitué 



Sinon, monsieur le purfils, je vous demanderai de bien vouloir éléver vos animaux d'expérience ailleurs qu'en plein air. Fait chier (en gris) la pluie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Janvier 2008)

mado a dit:


> Sinon, monsieur le purfils, je vous demanderai de bien vouloir éléver vos animaux d'expérience ailleurs qu'en plein air. Fait chier (en gris) la pluie




*BIEN JUSTEMENT*
en plein dans le sujet !


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2008)

mado a dit:


> (...)
> Sinon, monsieur le purfils, je vous demanderai de bien vouloir éléver vos animaux d'expérience ailleurs qu'en plein air. Fait chier (en gris) la pluie


----------



## dool (3 Janvier 2008)

Il manque les légendes !


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2008)

dool a dit:


> Il manque les légendes !


Vas'y !... 
Plantes z'y... des flèches....  




[édith]





dool a dit:


> T'inquiète que je vais m'y appesantir longuement pour bien répondre à la question ! La science c'est du sérieux mon pti gars !!


:love:


----------



## dool (3 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Vas'y !...
> Plantes z'y... des flèches....



T'inquiète que je vais m'y appesantir longuement pour bien répondre à la question ! La science c'est du sérieux mon pti gars !!


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2008)

> *Combien l'escargot possède t-il d'anus ?*



les sondages, c'est vraiment un truc de trou du cul.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

C'est bien la première fois que je vois un traité d'anatomie sur l'escargot...
Rien que pour ça je ne regrette pas de m'être inscrit à Macgé il y a bien longtemps... Ca valait le coup d'attendre


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2008)

Moi meme, j'ai 35 anus alors un escargot peut en avoir 25 ... fastoche​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2008)

odré a dit:


> Moi meme, j'ai 35 anus alors un escargot peut en avoir 25 ... fastoche​


 


Attention: une coquille s'est glissée dans ce post, saurez vous la trouver?


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Professeur, ce n'est pas indiqué sur le schéma, où se trouve le cerveau ?
> jpmiss me dit qu'il est juste à côté du pénis :rose:



_l'escargot n'a pas à proprement parler de cerveau mais une glande cérébrale importante en arrière de ses tentacules et une plus petite un peu plus loin, pas très loin de l'orifice génital qui lui sert aux fonctions de base : reproduction et digestion.

et un truc qui va vous plaire : l'escargot n'est pas mâle et femelle en même temps (enfin ceux qui finissent habituellement dans nos assiettes), en cas d'accouplement, est mâle celui qui a planté son dard calcaire en premier dans la chair de l'autre. Généralement après il est fatigué et le second inverse les rôles. Le dard calcaire n'étant pas là par sado-masochisme (désolé) mais pour anesthésier le partenaire coucou: jpmiss ! )_


----------



## Bassman (5 Janvier 2008)

C'est chiant un post d'Alèm, on dirait du Rezba


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est chiant un post d'Alèm, on dirait du Rezba



_c'est un compliment que d'être comparé à mon frangin du cercle _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est chiant un post d'Alèm, on dirait du Rezba



ou du P....77


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2008)

Ah non, c'est pas chiant ses posts à jeux de mollets :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Celui qui a voté "25" est un envieux



Oui, certes... Il paraît même que plus au Nord on dit "envieux comme un restaurateur de tableaux"...


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2008)

Mon cher purfils,


Afin de répondre à tes interrogations, j'ai fouillé dans mes archives, et j'ai trouvé des réponses. Il faudra que tu passes à la maison prendre le dévédé de A Zed And Two Noughts, de Peter Greenaway, tu verras, il fait rien qu'à parler d'escargots, quand il ne parle pas d'autre chose.

Mais comme je sais que tu es pressé, tu peux poser ta question à Léa LeBriconte. Les escargots, c'est sa spécialité, à la petite bourguignonne.


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon cher purfils,
> ...
> Mais comme je sais que tu es pressé, tu peux poser ta question à Léa LeBriconte. Les escargots, c'est sa spécialité, à la petite bourguignonne.


Pauvres bêtes !
:affraid: 
La gamine les a tous fait crever !
 
Léa les a bouffés !
:mouais: 
Trop vite !
 
Les limaçons lui restent sur l'estomac.
Autant dire du creux sur du vide.
:affraid:


----------

